# Is this baby "normal"?



## CamilleNJ (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi again. I have a few questions for the experienced pigeon keepers out there. I've had "Baby" for 24 hours now. I have fed her Kaytee Exact several times and she ate well. Poops are solid and healthy-looking. 

My questions:

1. Is it normal that she doesn't walk yet? She does flap her wings and preen herself, but no walking. Her legs are just kinda there, no grasping with her toes or anything when I tried to stimulate her legs and feet.

2. When should I introduce corn and other solid foods? And how do I encourage her to take some grit when she's on solids?

3. How long should it take for her crop to empty? I fed her an hour ago and her crop appears large, but it is soft and squishy. 

4. If she is not healthy, what would be the signs to look for? How much should she weigh at about 3 weeks of age?

5. She isn't vocalizing at all, but yesterday she did make some whistling sounds. Shouldn't she be squeaking?

6. Lastly, is it normal that she seems to really like it when hold her and flaps when I try to put her back in her basket?

Thanks for the responses yesterday! I'm just getting a teeny bit worried and obsessive about this little one.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Mine stood up around Day 16-17. Before that they crawled around a bit, but didn't walk. So yours at 3 weeks should be able to walk. Make sure that the legs don't get splayed apart.

They flap their wings when they are excited!

It takes over 12 hours for the crop to empty, and you want it to empty at least once a day. So don't feed at night, even if the baby begs for food. 

The squeaks sound different for every pigeon, so don't be alarmed by odd sounds.

This is mine at Day20, walking about and eating on his own. I never taught him anything.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

They usually do not walk or do much of anything untill gettling close to fledging...they stay put, get fed, poop, sleep, grow...

Images?


----------



## CamilleNJ (Jul 7, 2010)

From yesterday: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f23/i-found-a-baby-pigeon-how-old-is-she-45613.html


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Looks like a bright, happy, healthy, lovely little 'peeper' to me..!


I would say everything is 'normal'...they do not move around much at this age.

Anyway, I posted a how-to for her to be eating Seeds, in your other Thread.

Seed meals...and formula meals, would be ideal.

Get some good Grit to add to her Seeds, also, for her little Gizzard..!

have fun!


She is lovely...


Phil
Lv


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Sounds OK...the usual red flags to watch out for are:

1) heavy or laboured breathing

2) sleepy eyes, sleeping a lot more than usual, or listlessness.

3) fluffed up/puffed up feathers

4) lack of appetite

At 2+ weeks old, you can start ''veggie-popping" thawed/lukewarm corn and peas and such to introduce her to solids....wean her off of the Kaytee, onto the veggies, and then from there onto pecking at seed herself.


----------



## CamilleNJ (Jul 7, 2010)

*Thanks all...*

Unfortunately, my gut was right. Baby was not OK. She passed Friday morning rather swiftly.  In hindsight, her lack of vocalization, inability to stand, and lethargy were the tip offs. Although she ate well for me, she was awfully thin compared to others at her age. I believe that she had some underlying reason for her failure to thrive, rather than an injury from her fall. I appreciated all the feedback - you were all so kind. 

I'm trying to remember that nature, and life, are not fair, but I'm heartbroken nonetheless (getting misty typing this right now). Thanks again to all who responded to my messages. {{HUGS}}


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

OH!!! I am so sorry for you're loss! They can't all make it, but it sure is hard to loose them.

Hugs,

Kevin


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi CamilleNJ,



I am very sorry...I thought the one shown in Post No. 2 was your youngster...so I did not feel especially concerned about it.


One reason why I do best when able to see images of the actual Bird in question...and, images of their poos/urates.


Many Babys are in fact quite tranquil unless it is chow time.

Sorry, I just had not caught what you were trying to get across.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

They are very fragile at that age...and really it doesn't take much to send them in the wrong direction. My guess is she probably had some sort of internal illness.

You did all you could and gave her a safe and loving place. She couldn't have asked for more than that, really....


----------

